

Commodore 64 is back and running Linux - Corrado
http://www.commodore-amiga.org/en/forum/27-commodore-usa/4257-more-photos-from-cusa#4257

======
bni
Some company with the 'brilliant' idea of making PC:s in C64 cases has come up
atleast once a decade since the 80's. Equally pointless each time.

------
sharjeel
I don't see anything related to Linux in that post at all. Infact, I dont see
anything about being "back" either.

~~~
risico
Indeed, that forum thread dosen't give much info. But judging by what it seems
a new box and a little searching it seems that there's a joint between C=
Commodore USA and Disney to bring C64 back.

<http://www.commodoreusa.net/CUSA_Home.aspx>

~~~
fuzzix
This website has been knocking around for some time (my human memory tells me
at least a year) but I do not believe whoever owns the Commodore brand now has
actually shipped any of these products.

<http://www.commodoreusa.net/CUSA_C64.aspx> \- the rendered images look like a
machine significantly larger than the original C64.

~~~
panacea
Shipping "mid to late june" apparently.

<http://www.commodoreusa.net/CUSA_Store.aspx>

